# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Αιγαίο > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Σάμου >  Aegean University Wireless Network :)))

## [email protected]

Σήμερα το πρωί επισκέφθηκα την admin του Πανεπιστημιακού Δικτύου της Σάμου 
με σκοπό να συζητηθούν μια σειρά θεμάτων γύρω από την ανάπτυξη ασύρματου δικτύου στο Καρλόβασι της Σάμου. 
Πρέπει να τονίσω ότι οι σχέσεις φοιτητών, καθηγητών και λοιπού προσωπικού είναι αρκετά στενές 
στο νησί μας με αποτέλεσμα η κουβέντα να γίνει σε φιλικά και συγκαταβατικά πλαίσια. 

Κατ' αρχήν, η δημιουργία ενός ασύρματου πανεπιστημιακού δικτύου είναι στα άμεσα σχέδια της Υπηρεσίας Πληροφορικής στη Σάμο. Το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα είναι (όπως πάντα) η εξεύρεση χρηματικών πόρων. Επίσης Η Σία (η admin) μου ανέφερε ότι από συζητήσεις μεταξύ του τεχνικού προσωπικού έχει βγει το συμπέρασμα ότι το πρωτόκολλο ασύρματης δικτύωσης που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί είναι το 802.11g! 
Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα παροχής Internet μέσω του ΕΔΕΤ (χωρίς ακόμα να έχουν εκδοθεί οι απαραίτητες άδειες!) κάτι που σημαίνει ότι επιτέλους θα δούμε οικιακή ασύρματη broadband παροχή στην ακριτική Σάμο! Εντελώς πληροφορικά αναφέρω ότι η τωρινή σύνδεση της Σάμου με την Αθήνα είναι στα 10Mbps αλλά σύντομα αναμένεται αναβάθμιση στα 600+ Mbps... 

Από τη δικιά μου πλευρά τόνισα την ανάγκη συμμετοχής φοιτητών στο όλο project καθώς τα οφέλη γι αυτούς θα είναι σημαντικά (τεχνογνωσία,broadband internet,ανάπτυξη ομαδικότητας κτλ.) αλλά και η βοήθεια τους είναι απολύτως απαραίτητη καθώς το στήσιμο, η ρύθμιση και μετέπειτα υποστήριξη ενός τέτοιου δικτύου απαιτεί τη συνεισφορά αρκετών ατόμων. Έτσι κινούμαι προς τη δημιουργία φοιτητικής ομάδας που θα ασχοληθεί με αυτό το project με σκοπό τη κατάθεση συγκεκριμένων _προτάσεων_ σχετικά με τη δημιουργία WLAN. Δόθηκε deadline μέχρι τις 26 αυτού του μήνα, αφού όπως γλαφυρά ειπώθηκε, από κει και έπειτα τα πάντα "νεκρώνουν" (Αχ Ελλάδα).Επίσης οι φοιτητές μπορούν να πιέσουν τη διοίκηση του Πανεπιστημίου Αιγαίου ώστε να εγκρίνει κάποια "περιορισμένα" κονδύλια μέσω της εκδήλωσης ενδιαφέροντος για ένα τέτοιο δίκτυο (Μήπως να μαζέψουμε υπογραφές?  ::  ) 

Δυστυχώς από τη πρώτη αυτή συζήτηση,η άποψη ότι το δίκτυο θα είναι "κλειστό" δηλαδή θα απευθύνεται στην ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα ήταν η μόνη "κακιά" στιγμή. Ωστόσο η ειδικές συνθήκες που επικρατούν στη Σάμο (μεγάλη κουβέντα που ξεφεύγει του θέματος, αχ Ελλάδα #2) δικαιολογούν αυτή τη θέση. 

Ως προς το θέμα χρηματοδότησης, πρότεινα να υπάρξει επιδότηση της αγοράς τερματικού εξοπλισμού για τους ενδιαφερόμενους φοιτητές, κάτι που προσκρούει στη δυσκολία εξεύρεσης πόρων καθώς αυτοί μπορούν να εξευρεθούν από τον Τακτικό προϋπολογισμό.Oι υπόλοιπες μέθοδοι είναι βαθιά χωμένες στη γραφειοκρατία (κοινοτικά πλαίσια στήριξης, έρευνα ΑΕΙ...).Γλαφυρό παράδειγμα αποτελεί η 2ετής (  ::  ) διαδικασία για την αναβάθμιση της υπηρεσίας dial-up (Aχ Ελλάδα #3). 

Η ελπίδα,όμως,πεθαίνει τελευταία αν και η επιδότηση προς τους φοιτητές διαφαίνεται χλωμή στο θολό τοπίο (sic!) 
Την Παρασκευή 20/06 θα λάβει χώρα η πρώτη συνάντηση της -υπό διαμόρφωση- φοιτητικής ομάδας που θά έχει μια deadline να ικανοποιήσει.. 
Εν τέλει, ο ρους της Ιστορίας έχει ήδη χαραχθεί, το Wlan είναι καταδικασμένο να ακτινοβολεί τους αιθέρες του Καρλοβασίου. 

Τους πυραιθέριους χαιρετισμούς μου σε όλους τους ναυτίλους των ασύρματων θαλασσών,

Άπαν@Σάμος  ::

----------


## stoidis

Το δίκτυο εννοείται ότι θα απευθύνεται αποκλειστικά στην ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα, αφού ήδη η ακαδημαϊκή κοινότητα παίρνει dialup for free.

Σχετικά με τις επιδοτήσεις των clients, όντως πιστεύω ότι είναι η δύσκολη περίπτωση, αλλά μπορεί ευκολότερα εγκατασταθεί εξοπλισμός από την πλευρά του πανεπιστημίου τέτοιος ώστε, να απαιτείται ελάχιστος εξοπλισμός από την πλευρά του client.

Τέλος, θέλω να πω, ότι ειδικότερα τώρα με την παροχή adsl συνδέσεων ολοένα και περισσότερα wireless hot spots θα είναι διαθέσιμα. Αυτό θα έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να είναι ολοένα και περισσότερο αυτονόητη η ασύρματη πρόσβαση στο internet. Σιγά σιγά, δεν θα έχει νόημα από που παίρνεις internet, γιατί θα είναι παντού στον αέρα.

Όλα τα παραπάνω εξάγονται από την μέχρι στιγμής εμπειρία μου στο Πολυτεχνείο Κρήτης.

----------


## [email protected]

Θέλω να τονίσω -προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων- ότι το παραπάνω κείμενο δεν αποτελεί κάποια επίσημη ανακοίνωση του Κέντρου Πληροφορικής του Παν. Αιγαίου στη Σάμο ή κάποιου άλλου επίσημου φορέα.Τα παραπάνω αποτελούν προϊόν ιδιωτικής συζήτησης και ακόμα δεν έχουν γίνει οι απαραίτητες γραφειοκρατικές κινήσεις (άδειες,εξασφάλιση πόρων) προς τη κατεύθυνση της δημιουργίας του Ασύρματου Δικτύου της Σάμου.Ενδεχομένως να μην έκανα καλά,δημοσιεύοντας τόσες λεπτομέρειες εφόσον τα πράγματα βρίσκονται ακόμα ακόμα σε επίπεδο συζητήσεων,ωστόσο είναι ικανά να προκαλέσουν υπερενθουσιασμό στο γράφοντα και θολωμένη κρίση αυτού.
Θέλω να ευχαριστήσω αυτούς,που μου έδωσαν τη δυνατότητα να εκθέσω τις απόψεις,τις ιδέες μου και τους προβληματισμούς μου σχετικα με τη δημιουργία ενός ασύρματου Πανεπιστημιακού Δικτύου στη Σάμο και με κανένα τρόπο δε θέλω να ναρκοθετήσω τις προσπαθειές τους.

Σήμερα Παρασκευή στις 21.00 είναι η 1η συνάντηση φοιτητών που ενδιαφέρονται για τη
δημιουργία Ασύρματου Πανεπιστημιακού Δικτύου στο Καρλόβασι.

Με τιμή,

Άπαν@Σάμος  ::

----------


## ggeorgan

Νομίζω η διαφάνεια είναι αναγκαίο συστατικό των ασυρμάτων δικτύων, οπότε καλά έκανες την συζήτηση και, όπως βλέπεις, το Πανεπιστήμιο είχε ήδη σχέδια. Η Σάμος, βέβαια, έχει εκπαιδευτική παράδοση, οπότε αν πάρουν ασύρματη πρόσβαση οι φοιτητές και οι καθηγητές, η τοπική κοινωνία θα μεριμνήσει να πάρει και 'κείνη. Πόροι, δεδομένου του χαμηλού κόστους των υλικών, θα βρεθούν. Αν σκεφθεί κανείς πόσο κοστίζει μόνο το χαρτί για τις διάφορες εκτυπώσεις του Πανεπιστημίου, συμφέρει να τις δημοσιεύει κανείς ηλεκτρονικά.

----------

